# RIP OUR LOVELY JESSIE, TAKEN TOO SOON.



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

_Sadly today our lovely Jessie was taken by angels today. She had a progressive tumour in her bladder and even though we tried to save her, it was too late. She will be missed by all who love her. She was so kind and loving even loved our grumpy cat Smokey. Words can't express how heartbroken we all are she was only 7 year old. We loved her so much and today the house feel so quiet and lonely. We had many wonderful an special memories with her.She left such a paw shaped print on our heart.

My you run free over rainbow bridge Jessie xx

RIP Jessie xxx







_


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear that you had to say goodbye to your lovely Jessie today Katie, thoughts are with you and all the family.

May your spirit forever free in sunshine Jessie.

*A Bridge Called Love *
It takes us back to brighter years, 
to happier sunlit days 
and to precious moments 
that will be with us always. 
And these fond recollections 
are treasured in the heart 
to bring us always close to those 
from whom we had to part.

There is a bridge of memories 
from earth to Heaven above... 
It keeps our dear ones near us

It's the bridge that we call love.



Author Unknown


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry to read this Katie.

Thinking of you & your family at this sad time xxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this sad news Katie 
Run free Jessie xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss Katie.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

So sorry 
Sweet dreams dear Jessie
xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry Katie the passing of your beautiful Jessie  take care ((( hugs )))


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

_Thank you all for your kind words and lovely poems. Its been such a heartbreaking day.

I hope you're all well.

Kate200 xxxx_


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, it's never easy but always heartbreaking. 

Run free over the Rainbow Bridge Jessie xx


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

What a beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss. Hugs xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry about your loss Katie.
She was a gorgeous girl and will be sadly missed on this forum.
Her antics and those little stories you posted made us too love her and remember the sweet and fun girl she was.
RIP Jessie. Run free beautiful.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I am so sorry about your loss Katie.
> She was a gorgeous girl and will be sadly missed on this forum.
> Her antics and those little stories you posted made us too love her and remember the sweet and fun girl she was.
> RIP Jessie. Run free beautiful.


Hi Cheekyscrip,

Thanks Hun, I still can't believe she's gone. So heartbroken right now. So is my mum she loved her so much.
She was a beautiful girl and had such funny and kind way about her, like when she used to through her empty water bowl at us pr the oven. Or come for paw massages like when she was a wee puppy. She still had her puppy pink handbag right near the end her favourite toy. She was so loved and so missed.

I hope you ans Scrip are well.xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

CuddleMonster said:


> What a beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss. Hugs xxx


Thanks CuddleMonster. She was a beautiful kind girl xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Char8607 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, it's never easy but always heartbreaking.
> 
> Run free over the Rainbow Bridge Jessie xx


Thanks Char8607 it isn't easy we are so heartbroken xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this . 
Sleep well , Jessie


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

We are all here for you katie200 if you need to chat. We recently lost one of our beloved boys so I know a bit of how you may be feeling x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

She is safe and free from pain, she was one of the lucky ones who knew only love...

R.I.P. Jessie


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Char8607 said:


> We are all here for you katie200 if you need to chat. We recently lost one of our beloved boys so I know a bit of how you may be feeling x


_Thank Char8607 and I'm very sorry for the loss of your boy too. xx It's just so hard isn't it, the house feel so huge and Smokey is so sad missing her too. She was such a happy dog and so loved. It just don't feel right not to heart her bark or see her at the kitchen window or have her force her favourite toy onto your lap so you could throw it for her. 

Make sure you take care Char8607 xxx _


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Im so sorry to hear this .
> Sleep well , Jessie


_Thanks Kimthecat x_


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and your family.


Thanks Animallover26 xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> She is safe and free from pain, she was one of the lucky ones who knew only love...
> 
> R.I.P. Jessie


She did know only love. x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

This was our Jessie always smiling and looking so happy. This is how I'll always remember her. With a smile that could make anyone's day bright.


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

katie200 said:


> _Thank Char8607 and I'm very sorry for the loss of your boy too. xx It's just so hard isn't it, the house feel so huge and Smokey is so sad missing her too. She was such a happy dog and so loved. It just don't feel right not to heart her bark or see her at the kitchen window or have her force her favourite toy onto your lap so you could throw it for her.
> 
> Make sure you take care Char8607 xxx _


Thank you, you take care too. I keep just hoping that it will gradually get easier not only for us but also his brother who still doesn't seem to know what's going on nearly 2 (seemingly endless) weeks later. Xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Char8607 said:


> Thank you, you take care too. I keep just hoping that it will gradually get easier not only for us but also his brother who still doesn't seem to know what's going on nearly 2 (seemingly endless) weeks later. Xx


(((Hugs))) Char8607 you take care too. I hope it gets easier for your other dog. It's heartbreaking to see them clueless or searching. I know this isn't exactly the same but my cat Smokey was like Jessie shadow he slept with her, drank out of her water bowl and even treated her for being a good girl. He honestly did he'd pull out her treats from her box and drop them down to a waiting Jessie. Now he's mewing, looking for her, clawing the kitchen door every-time its closed then rushing inside stopping looking because she's not there. so sad. xxxxx


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

katie200 said:


> (((Hugs))) Char8607 you take care too. I hope it gets easier for your other dog. It's heartbreaking to see them clueless or searching. I know this isn't exactly the same but my cat Smokey was like Jessie shadow he slept with her, drank out of her water bowl and even treated her for being a good girl. He honestly did he'd pull out her treats from her box and drop them down to a waiting Jessie. Now he's mewing, looking for her, clawing the kitchen door every-time its closed then rushing inside stopping looking because she's not there. so sad. xxxxx


Poor Smokey  ours were two cats we rescued them when they were only a few weeks old (we never knew exactly how old they were but I have always thought they were too young to have left their mum) and the pair of them have been inseparable since. When one went to the vet the other had to go too otherwise they were just distressed. When Cloud was poorly towards the end we tried to keep him downstairs but Storm would often want to be upstairs so we would let him through the door then within seconds both of them would be at their respective sides of the door crying and scratching to be together again. Storm seems so lonely my partner just keeps telling me no matter how bad I feel Storm must feel a hundred times worse. We are off to the vets tonight to collect Clouds ashes and I'm dreading it as much as I want him home it still doesn't feel real but doing that is such a final act.

I hope Smokey can start to settle soon, I think all any of us can do is give them lots of love and attention knowing our pain is shared and very much felt by them too xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww Katie I've only just seen this, I cant tell you how sorry I am to hear this tragic news about your beautiful gentle girl My Indi was also 7 years old when we lost her, I know exactly how devastating it is to lose one so young, my heart goes out to you & your family (((massive hugs))))

Sleep peacefully sweet Jessie xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Char8607 said:


> Poor Smokey  ours were two cats we rescued them when they were only a few weeks old (we never knew exactly how old they were but I have always thought they were too young to have left their mum) and the pair of them have been inseparable since. When one went to the vet the other had to go too otherwise they were just distressed. When Cloud was poorly towards the end we tried to keep him downstairs but Storm would often want to be upstairs so we would let him through the door then within seconds both of them would be at their respective sides of the door crying and scratching to be together again. Storm seems so lonely my partner just keeps telling me no matter how bad I feel Storm must feel a hundred times worse. We are off to the vets tonight to collect Clouds ashes and I'm dreading it as much as I want him home it still doesn't feel real but doing that is such a final act.
> 
> I hope Smokey can start to settle soon, I think all any of us can do is give them lots of love and attention knowing our pain is shared and very much felt by them too xx


_Hi Char8607,

Yeah poor Smokey

Awww! Bless both your cats they sound so so close friends. Cloud and Storm sounds like they loved each other very much. Bless him I bet he's so lonely and confused. All you can do is love him and give him all his favourite things. (((Hugs))) I know that feeling of dread at collecting the ashes it's like so final you can't just imagine they are coming back after you get the ashes. We pick Jessie up tomorrow.  I'm thinking of you all. Give Storm a cuddle from me.

Me too Hun, he's so unhappy and so sad he has taken to making this growling noise while he search the living room under the fridge and behind the dryer for her. He just seems so lost. I'm giving him lots of love and treats but he just sad and mad and confused.  Xxx

Thinking of you tonight. Xxx
_


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Aww Katie I've only just seen this, I cant tell you how sorry I am to hear this tragic news about your beautiful gentle girl My Indi was also 7 years old when we lost her, I know exactly how devastating it is to lose one so young, my heart goes out to you & your family (((massive hugs))))
> 
> Sleep peacefully sweet Jessie xxx


_Hi Nousha05,

Thanks Hun we are heartbroken we miss her so much. It was such a shock Hun we didn't think she'd die we though she'd come back.  I'm sorry that Indi died 7 ((((massive hugs))))) its so heartbreaking she was so happy so sweet and loved life. My mum is fallacious no apart without her too.

Thanks for thinking of us. Xxxxx_


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jessie. x It's so hard. The impact our beautiful animals have on our hearts is wonderful, but the loss when they're gone is terrible x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

katie200 said:


> _Hi Nousha05,
> 
> Thanks Hun we are heartbroken we miss her so much. It was such a shock Hun we didn't think she'd die we though she'd come back.  I'm sorry that Indi died 7 ((((massive hugs))))) its so heartbreaking she was so happy so sweet and loved life. My mum is fallacious no apart without her too.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us. Xxxxx_


It really upset me reading this this morning, I cried for Jessie, for you & for my Indi. I only wish there was something I could say to ease your pain Katie xxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jackie C said:


> Sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jessie. x It's so hard. The impact our beautiful animals have on our hearts is wonderful, but the loss when they're gone is terrible x


_Thanks Jacketie C, she was so special and created such joy and love in our family. But now she's gone it's like so heartbreaking and lonely. She was so kind to everyone that smile of hers was enough to make any day better. Miss her so much. _


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> It really upset me reading this this morning, I cried for Jessie, for you & for my Indi. I only wish there was something I could say to ease your pain Katie xxxxxx


_
((((Massave Hugs)))) Noushka05 me too Hun I wish I could ease the pain for us all I haven't stopped crying this week. I miss Jessie she helped my mum cope, she made me laugh and she had the kindest heart. Even the vet who did her operation said she was one of the lovestest dogs he's met and he wished there was more he could have done.

I can say this month has been so sad first my Nan passed away then Jessie it's like I can't shake the sadness I feel.

You make sure you take care of yourself indi was a lovely dog too and very lucky to have you xxxx

_


----------



## Char8607 (Dec 4, 2016)

katie200 said:


> _Hi Char8607,
> 
> Yeah poor Smokey
> 
> ...


Thank you Katie. Sending big hugs to Smokey and you all through this hard time xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Char8607 said:


> Thank you Katie. Sending big hugs to Smokey and you all through this hard time xx


Thanks Char8607. Sending you hugs and thinking of you and storm too xxx


----------



## KitKatCat (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss. At least Jessie is in dog heaven now. Pets come and go, but you never want to lose them.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

katie200 said:


> _((((Massave Hugs)))) Noushka05 me too Hun I wish I could ease the pain for us all I haven't stopped crying this week. I miss Jessie she helped my mum cope, she made me laugh and she had the kindest heart. Even the vet who did her operation said she was one of the lovestest dogs he's met and he wished there was more he could have done.
> 
> I can say this month has been so sad first my Nan passed away then Jessie it's like I can't shake the sadness I feel.
> 
> ...


 I knew your Nan was really poorly but I didn't know you'd lost her, I'm so sorry, Katie xxx. What a horrible time you're having of it, sending my heartfelt condolences to you and your family at this difficult time. Although I never had the pleasure of meeting Jessie, I felt like I knew her, I got attached to her through your messages. It was obvious to me just how sweet and gentle she was & how very much loved she was too. Just take it one day at a time Katie & if you ever need someone to talk to you know where I am. Thinking of you, your Mum, Smokey and all your family xxxx


----------



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

So sorry for your loss, this forum is wonderful and everyone is so understanding. I recently lost my lovely Lucy seven weeks ago and talking to everyone here has really helped me. R.I.P. Jessie x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss she wa sure a lovely and well loved girl.

Run free lovely Jessie, now free from pain xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> I knew your Nan was really poorly but I didn't know you'd lost her, I'm so sorry, Katie xxx. What a horrible time you're having of it, sending my heartfelt condolences to you and your family at this difficult time. Although I never had the pleasure of meeting Jessie, I felt like I knew her, I got attached to her through your messages. It was obvious to me just how sweet and gentle she was & how very much loved she was too. Just take it one day at a time Katie & if you ever need someone to talk to you know where I am. Thinking of you, your Mum, Smokey and all your family xxxx


Hi Noushka05,

Yeah she was very ill, but she seemed to be looking forwards to Christmas and reading my new novella The Flower Angel that I released before the time I was set to release it just so she could have a copy for over Christmas. But then she took a bad turn stopped being able to breath and ended up in hospital. She couldn't talk, but I gave her my novella anyway and she clutched it to her chest not letting it go. I read her most of it the night before she died to her and when she went she was still holding my book. I like to think it gave her some comfort and reading too her was better than rambling about things she couldn't ask about. It still was a shock we lost her so quickly.  xxx It has been just a heartbreaking few weeks. Thanks Hun that means a lot. xx

Awww! She was such a loving happy dog, she didn't have a bad bone in her body. She was so gentle and funny too. And very very loved. I remember the first time she saw snow she ran around the garden so wildly like wheres the grass  but the next year she loved it. It's lovely yu felt like you knew her.  thanks Hun that means a lot. Smokey is still confused and my mum is just lost without her.

I hope you're okay. xxx

Take care.
Katie.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

sue m said:


> So sorry for your loss, this forum is wonderful and everyone is so understanding. I recently lost my lovely Lucy seven weeks ago and talking to everyone here has really helped me. R.I.P. Jessie x


Sorry sue to here you lost your Lucy. xxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss she wa sure a lovely and well loved girl.
> 
> Run free lovely Jessie, now free from pain xx


Thanks Happy paws she sure was a loved and happy girl. xx


----------



## PetLover01 (Dec 18, 2016)

katie200 said:


> Sorry sue to here you lost your Lucy. xxxxx


Your rainbow bridge is so nice.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

PetLover01 said:


> Your rainbow bridge is so nice.


Yes! The rainbow bridge is a good place for us to say goodbye to pets who have moved on.


----------



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

katie200 said:


> Sorry sue to here you lost your Lucy. xxxxx


Thank you so much for your message about Lucy, hopefully she is playing over Rainbow Bridge and having fun. Miss her terribly every day.


----------



## shamus (Mar 6, 2016)

we all know the pain you feel and all I can say is it does get easier and you don't forget them,so sorry for your loss.


----------

